

The dangers of spaghetti code – the Toyota disaster - ScottWRobinson
https://jaxenter.com/the-dangers-of-spaghetti-code-117807.html

======
swah
Koopman has a great book if you're writing safety-related code:
[http://users.ece.cmu.edu/~koopman/index.html](http://users.ece.cmu.edu/~koopman/index.html)

------
lgunsch
The unfortunate part, is sphagetti code is exceedingly common. It's
effectively the industry norm at this point. Of all the code I've worked on,
or read, in my 5 year career, more then 90% of it was spaghetti code.

